# IVF - Signs of ovulation during sniffing & injecting



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi,

This is probably a really stupid question and shows my lack of knowledge as to what the IVF drugs i'm taking are actually doing but today is day 12 of my cycle and i'm due to go for my second progress scan on Saturday hopefully with egg collection late next week...  Am sniffing Synarel once in the morning and once in the evening as well as injecting in the evening at the moment but yesterday I had what felt like ovulation pain and today my cervical mucus is clear and stringy (sorry, TMI !!) like it usually is when I ovulate.  I usually ovulate on day 12.. but isn't the sniffing meant to prevent me ovulating?  Had a scan and blood test yesterday morning (before I had any of this) which was fine so probably ok but i'm just worried that i'm ovulating now which will mean my IVF cycle will have to be abandoned.. doesn't it??

Sorry, bit confused!  

Thanks in advance..


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Petlamb

I'm not a nurse but I had identical "symptoms" during my last two cycles and was told it's just one of those things that has something to do with your hormones so try not to worry.  Not that it stopped me worrying of course!

Good luck with your tx.

flipper


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

If your blood test was fine then your oestradiol (oestrogen) levels must be low (below 200) and as far as I understand it you can't physically ovulate.  
Unfortunately for me the longer I down regged the higher my oestradiol levels got and I had to abandon that cycle, so my next cycle is on a 'short protocol'. (And if anyone can explain how that will help I would be most interested to know!)
If your bloods are fine it's probably nothing to worry about.
Let me know how you get on.
LiziBee


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks Flipper and LiziBee - very reassuring.  I've got to try to stop worrying about every slightest thing - but you know what it's like!

Good luck to both of you.
LIziBee, hope you have better luck on the short protocol - and no I have no idea what the difference is either i'm afraid!

petlamb


----------



## MarthaF (May 19, 2004)

Hi Petlamb and everyone.....I had exactly the same panic at my last treatment.  I had swelling and ov pains on the Friday and then nothing on the Saturday and I thought OMG I have ovulated.  I called the clinic and they let me come in for a scan on the Sunday (EC was due on the Monday) and the follies were still there.  Everyone is right, the Synarel stops you from ovulating and I was told it was very rare for it not to work.  If you are worried, phone your clinic.  Much better to be reassured than to worry about it but I really now believe that our bodies are going through so much during tx that the normal signs do not always mean what we think they do.  

Best of luck

Love Martha xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Petlamb

I have ec on monday and i have all the same as you said had scan yesturday and i have about 20 follies try not to worry hun all is fine 
goodluck with your scan and ec sending you some    


love always lilly xxx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Petlamb,

I was very interested in your question, cause I have had the same worry.  Glad the girls have put our minds at ease.  We truely are cycle buddies!! Good luck for the scan tomorrow - don't work too hard today (I'm going to do a bit too!).  I wish now they increased by drugs to encourage the follies but guess we'll know better tomorrow.

Take care 

Ann xx


----------

